# Emigrating to Canada



## didds1979 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi all,

I have joined here in the hope that someone can point my husband and I in the right direction.
We have been thinking for a while now about making the move but just recently we have seriously been looking into the possibilities of making it real.
The problem we are having is that we really don't know where to start!
So many websites say so many different things that it has left us a little confused!

Our current position at the moment is that we are both employed although my husband has just heard he is to be made redundant and this is effective as of May 2010. He is a Transport Manager. I am currently employed by the Ambulance Service as a Patient Transport Assistant.
We have 2 children who are 5 and 8 (boy and girl)
We also have a dog (staffordshire Bull Terrier) and a cat who we would like to bring over with us. The reason I mention this is that I am aware that in some places Staffies are deemed as dangerous dogs.
We are going to an emigrate roadshow in London next month to see if we can get any help with our research too, what would be the key things that anyone would suggest we sniff out first?

I hope I haven't babbled on too much and that someone can get us onto the right path.

Cheers


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

didds1979 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have joined here in the hope that someone can point my husband and I in the right direction.
> We have been thinking for a while now about making the move but just recently we have seriously been looking into the possibilities of making it real.
> ...


Good Luck,


----------



## didds1979 (Feb 13, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Good Luck,


Thankyou very much for your information. I do feel quite vunerable looking and searching for information as there are so many websites and companies offering their services. We will go to this roadshow but will heed your warning of anyone 'smooth'. 
My husband is obviously looking for more work in this country too so hopefully he will finish in May and start a new job more or less straight away. If this does happen we have discussed using some of his redundancy money to fund a fact finding trip over to Canada. Which areas would you reccomend?
Thanks again for your help.
Lu


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

didds1979 said:


> Thankyou very much for your information. I do feel quite vunerable looking and searching for information as there are so many websites and companies offering their services. We will go to this roadshow but will heed your warning of anyone 'smooth'.
> My husband is obviously looking for more work in this country too so hopefully he will finish in May and start a new job more or less straight away. If this does happen we have discussed using some of his redundancy money to fund a fact finding trip over to Canada. Which areas would you reccomend?
> Thanks again for your help.
> Lu


Certainly coming on a vacation/recce is most prudent. Where to recommend is a very difficult question. As I'm sure you know Canada is vast. The most popular areas appear to be the Maritimes, Alberta and BC. The Maritimes because of its closeness to the UK, its smallness, its friendliness and small town atmosphere. Alberta because its job opportunities, booming economy, wonderful skiing amd magnificent scenery. BC is quite a wonderful place with the Pacific ocean and wonderful mountain scenery. On the coast weather is much like the UK insofar as lots of rain in winter but unlike the UK, has wonderful summers.
Because of the country's size taking the recce can be daunting. Driving from coast to coast would take 5-6 days and would not leave much time for investigating. There is also Ontario where I'm located. It is still regarded as the country's economic engine. So much depends on what lifestyle you are seeking.

Good Luck.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

down load the forms via emigrate canada website, we applied jan 2006 and used a layer ,what a mistake hopefully we are on the home run


----------



## safeandy (Jan 6, 2010)

although i dont live in canada i have recently moved from Uk to Oz, i completely agree with the person who said "do a recce", i came to Oz two years ago for 6wks on a recce and farmilarised myself with a chosen area so that when i moved i wasnt too over whelmed. you may find that a year in to your move youve discovered another area that you prefer which you would never have found out about untill youve upped roots.
good luck


----------



## leeabr101 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi,

Where and when is the emigration show? is there a web site? could be interesting!

Lee


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey Leeabr101, have you found a police force to apply to yet, i know you had a thread up before and noticed in areply you made on another one that you found the force you wanted, hope all goes as planned for you for the future move to ontario, we are going end of march, booked the flights the other day, were gone march 30th, best of luck to you...... i believe theres an emigrate show sometime in march but not positive on the dates, i know i did see something in one of the threads about it, if i find it will let you know....


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

leeabr101 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where and when is the emigration show? is there a web site? could be interesting!
> 
> Lee


 there is a show at sandown park, esher, surrey on march 8th, there is a site you can try....... CTP ......hope this helps


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

jen45 said:


> there is a show at sandown park, esher, surrey on march 8th, there is a site you can try....... emigrate2.co.uk ......hope this helps you out


----------



## leeabr101 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks Jen

Just had look on website. Ontario and alberta are not exhibiting unfortunately and its a bit far from me to get to.
Just have to make my own mind up!!


----------



## didds1979 (Feb 13, 2010)

leeabr101 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where and when is the emigration show? is there a web site? could be interesting!
> 
> Lee


HI Lee,

The emigrate show is in Esher Surrey and it is 6th and 7th march. I saw advert in my local paper and I googled emigrate show and it took me to their website. You can book tickets in advance and they are about a quid cheaper that way.


----------



## Buccaneer (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi all'
I am a lorry driver and have managed to get a job in Alberta on the PR scheme, My family an I are emigrating in March 2010 we went to the Canadian expo in London in Oct and found it to be a waste of time and money for anyone in the transport industry , it was OK if you were interested in the health care service. The only thing that was of use was speaking to moneycorp and learning about the best way to transfer your money and there were a couple of removal companies which we got quotes from.


----------



## leeabr101 (Jan 28, 2010)

Buccaneer said:


> Hi all'
> I am a lorry driver and have managed to get a job in Alberta on the PR scheme, My family an I are emigrating in March 2010 we went to the Canadian expo in London in Oct and found it to be a waste of time and money for anyone in the transport industry , it was OK if you were interested in the health care service. The only thing that was of use was speaking to moneycorp and learning about the best way to transfer your money and there were a couple of removal companies which we got quotes from.


Thats interesting. Have u got their details, moneycorp that is? What is the best way to transfer money?


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Buccaneer said:


> Hi all'
> I am a lorry driver and have managed to get a job in Alberta on the PR scheme, My family an I are emigrating in March 2010 we went to the Canadian expo in London in Oct and found it to be a waste of time and money for anyone in the transport industry , it was OK if you were interested in the health care service. The only thing that was of use was speaking to moneycorp and learning about the best way to transfer your money and there were a couple of removal companies which we got quotes from.


 Hello, just wonderd where in Alberta you are going and what type of driving job your going to be doing, i lived in Edmonton for 5 years so was just curious... cheers


----------



## Buccaneer (Feb 14, 2010)

jen45 said:


> Hello, just wonderd where in Alberta you are going and what type of driving job your going to be doing, i lived in Edmonton for 5 years so was just curious... cheers


Hi I am moving to Lethbridge to work as a long haul driver.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Buccaneer said:


> Hi I am moving to Lethbridge to work as a long haul driver.


 Lethbridge is alright, smaller city but the work is there..... whats the name of the company your going to, are you running cross border into the united states or staying in canada?


----------



## Buccaneer (Feb 14, 2010)

The company I am working for is H&R transport they were one of the big firm offering the prospects and I will be running mainly cross border.


----------



## Buccaneer (Feb 14, 2010)

The company I will be working for is H&R Transport they offerd me the best prospects and I will be running mainly cross border.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Buccaneer said:


> The company I will be working for is H&R Transport they offerd me the best prospects and I will be running mainly cross border.


H&R, yes i know of them, large company with lots of trucks, red trucks with white writing, the have been around for years. Be prepared to be on the road, i think they keep you out for awhile, if you have a sat nav should see if you can upload north america maps, you will need them.


----------



## Buccaneer (Feb 14, 2010)

Yes i've aready been told I'll be away 14 days+ at a time and have aready downloaded maps to mr Tom I just have to get streets and maps for the laptop.


----------



## didds1979 (Feb 13, 2010)

Buccaneer said:


> Hi all'
> I am a lorry driver and have managed to get a job in Alberta on the PR scheme, My family an I are emigrating in March 2010 we went to the Canadian expo in London in Oct and found it to be a waste of time and money for anyone in the transport industry , it was OK if you were interested in the health care service. The only thing that was of use was speaking to moneycorp and learning about the best way to transfer your money and there were a couple of removal companies which we got quotes from.


Hi,
My husband is in the transport industry and im in healthcare.
How did you go about getting this job? My husbanbd is a class 2 driver here but in the last 4-5 years he has been a transport manager.
What class do you hold? Did you just approach the comapny or did you send your CV to lots of different companies? Also what is the PR scheme?
Sorry to ask lots of questions but it would be good if you could help as you and my husband are in the same industry.
Thanks in advance #
Lu


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

Investigate cities on the web most have their own sites detailing everything the city offers, this is what we did after looking at a map of Canada and deciding on where we wanted to start looking. Also look at the seasonal weather for each place as this gives you an idea of what you will be experiencing. We are in Alberta near Edmonton as my husband was offered a job after coming here for a recce and emailing his CV to companies we had taken out of the Yellow Pages CA. The more you investigate the better. Good luck


----------



## didds1979 (Feb 13, 2010)

MandyB said:


> Investigate cities on the web most have their own sites detailing everything the city offers, this is what we did after looking at a map of Canada and deciding on where we wanted to start looking. Also look at the seasonal weather for each place as this gives you an idea of what you will be experiencing. We are in Alberta near Edmonton as my husband was offered a job after coming here for a recce and emailing his CV to companies we had taken out of the Yellow Pages CA. The more you investigate the better. Good luck


Thank you for that, we are thinking of coming over for a recce and as you aren't the first person to recommend this I think this has to be the next step for us. My hubby is e-mailing some companies today with his CV as he was on here for ages last night looking at what different companies have to offer.
Thanks again for your info.
Lu


----------



## Buccaneer (Feb 14, 2010)

didds1979 said:


> Hi,
> My husband is in the transport industry and im in healthcare.
> How did you go about getting this job? My husbanbd is a class 2 driver here but in the last 4-5 years he has been a transport manager.
> What class do you hold? Did you just approach the comapny or did you send your CV to lots of different companies? Also what is the PR scheme?
> ...


Hi first we decided where we wanted to live then I went to the gov web site for that provence,I was sent this web site Alberta Trucking Companies that are currently hiring. from Alberta gov site but it covers lots of other provinces to it worth a look because all of the companies are in the PR scheme . For info on PNP(PR) go to the provence web site because each province it different. I have a class 1 and have held it for 20 year and was an owner operator for 15 of that. I sent a lot of emails with my CV attached and was asked to attend an interview with the company I will be working for and was lucky enough to be offered a job.


----------



## didds1979 (Feb 13, 2010)

*My Job*

I wanted to ask if anyone could tell me how my job here works in Canada.
At the moment I work for the Ambulance Service as a Patient Transport Assistant. 
It is the non-emergency side but we are trained in basic life support and advanced first aid and do attend RTA's and cardiac arrests if required to as we carry de-fibs on our vehicles.
Our day to day work is taking patients from home to hospital and vice versa for appointments,dicharges from hospital to home and hospital to hospital transfers.
Does Canada have that sort of work there?
I have always worked in care and have mainly worked with the elderly and did for a while work for a team that attended elderly people, who had had a fall in their home, as a first response.
Im also quailfied in Childcare and have worked as a nanny and a nursery nurse.
This is at NVQ level so unsure how that would convert in Canada.
Would there be any tests I would have to take to equate my quaifications to Canadian standards from British?
We have had lots of advice from people on here regarding my husbands job but haven't really researched mine.
Thanks in advance.
Lu


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

Buccaneer said:


> Hi first we decided where we wanted to live then I went to the gov web site for that provence,I was sent this web site Alberta Trucking Companies that are currently hiring. from Alberta gov site but it covers lots of other provinces to it worth a look because all of the companies are in the PR scheme . For info on PNP(PR) go to the provence web site because each province it different. I have a class 1 and have held it for 20 year and was an owner operator for 15 of that. I sent a lot of emails with my CV attached and was asked to attend an interview with the company I will be working for and was lucky enough to be offered a job.


HI I HOLD A CLASS2 WITH A 102 (WAGON AND DRAG) not sure exactly what licence this in canada maybe someone will tell me, when i was in canada on a recce before applying to emmigrate I found it wasnt on the skilled workers scheme unless things have changed, maybe if it is has some one will know


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

patient man said:


> HI I HOLD A CLASS2 WITH A 102 (WAGON AND DRAG) not sure exactly what licence this in canada maybe someone will tell me, when i was in canada on a recce before applying to emmigrate I found it wasnt on the skilled workers scheme unless things have changed, maybe if it is has some one will know


 That would be a class D license in ontario, not sure what it would be out west as they use a number system, think it is a class 2, so you will be able to drive similar configuration in canada.


----------



## Buccaneer (Feb 14, 2010)

No driving is not on the skilled list that is why I have choosen the PNP route to emergrate.


----------

